# Inverter



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi All, I'm looking for a Inverter that will work a hair dryer and poss a Microwave {600 Watt } i need a make and a price if poss??
Thank you Phil & Anne


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

There are many companies selling inverters:

Outdoor bits

Maplins

Snellyvision

Plus at the shows etc.

We went for a 1000 watt with mains priority, this runs Chris' hair-dryer, the microwave and everything else we carry on the 'van.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I got mine off ebay - works a treat...bargain


----------

